# Friday is the day, Cuba is the subject Trump will address



## Bruced

This was in Half-Wheel this am.

Trump Announcing New Cuba Policy This Friday - halfwheel

FYI


----------



## bgz

I'm a bit mixed on this, as it would be nice to one day pop in to a store and buy some habanos, I would expect the prices to be way higher on them due to demand.

Hmmmm... I kinda like the way it is now, lol.

I guess some would make their way to cbid... if so, I guess it would be better, but all the idiots would overbid on them I'm sure.

Guess we'll just have to grab some popcorn and see how it plays out.


----------



## Semper Noctem

If you end up being able to buy Cuban's stateside, I invision the price of non-cubans to drop slightly to try and compete. Market correction.


----------



## Thig

I don't think the last 50+ years of embargo have accomplished what we hoped.


----------



## MidwestToker

Not to get too much into politics, but I wouldn't wait on a Republican to open up relations with Cuba. Most Cuban ex-pats here in the U.S. are longtime Republicans and favor the embargo. No reason for a politician to anger that strong base of support.


----------



## Thig

Politics and loyalty to the party get in the way of common sense way too much, on both sides.


----------



## scott1256ca

I would think the prices would go up and the quality would go down in the short term. The island is in need of money and if they could sell a ton of cigars to the U.S. market, I think they'd sacrifice a bit of quality. Both price and quality would recover in the longer term, but maybe not to the same degree as before. They have let quality slip before and it didn't help their reputation at all, so they might not let it slip much.


----------



## FMichael

scott1256ca said:


> I would think the prices would go up and the quality would go down in the short term. The island is in need of money and if they could sell a ton of cigars to the U.S. market, I think they'd sacrifice a bit of quality. Both price and quality would recover in the longer term, but maybe not to the same degree as before. They have let quality slip before and it didn't help their reputation at all, so they might not let it slip much.


Forgive my ignorance...How is the quality of Cuban made cigars these days when compared to non-Cuban?

I've read some time ago that many non-Cuban are as good - if not better.

Guess what I'm saying is - I will be 1 who won't rush out, and overpay for Cuban made gars...I'm content with what I've been buying for the past 10 plus years :grin2:


----------



## Bird-Dog

Thread moved to Tobacco Legislation area.

Some speculation on the politics involved is inevitable given the subject matter. But if the thread devolves into any partisan politics it will be closed and deleted.

-Puff Moderating Team


----------



## bgz

FMichael said:


> Forgive my ignorance...How is the quality of Cuban made cigars these days when compared to non-Cuban?
> 
> I've read some time ago that many non-Cuban are as good - if not better.
> 
> Guess what I'm saying is - I will be 1 who won't rush out, and overpay for Cuban made gars...I'm content with what I've been buying for the past 10 plus years :grin2:


I prefer many ncs to ccs on average. Due to the inconsistencies however, sometimes you find an absolute gem in a box of ccs, where it doesn't happen often with ncs.

For my tastes, Padron Anniversary (any of them) are better than all but the aforementioned gem in cc land.

I generally prefer many LFD, Fuente and my fav Oliva lines over CCs on average as well.

With that said, I do like ccs, but I wouldn't overpay for them either if they were available stateside. I would treat them as any other cigar and look for the best deal (kinda like now, lol).


----------



## quesquared

This will be interesting to see how it all plays out. Trump has proven that he can be unpredictable so, I wouldn't completely count out some kind of a deal with Cuba...though I don't expect that he will uphold the policies set forth by the Obama admin. 🤔🤗 oh well we will find out 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Really hoping nothing changes as far as cigars.. The people of Cuba could use some assistance. But as far as cigars go, I like it as is.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Power to the residents of Cuba. 
As far as cigars are concerned, opening those doors would negatively impact cc smokers, worldwide.
I'm on board with @UBC03


----------



## Del Fuego

Too bad Trump isn't a cigar lover. He'd probably raise the $800 limit set by Obama.

He's more likely to undo everything Obama did.


----------



## Thig

I don't think being a cigar lover would help us, President Kennedy loved them enough to buy 1200 for his own personal use before putting the embargo in place.


----------



## Semper Noctem

FMichael said:


> Forgive my ignorance...How is the quality of Cuban made cigars these days when compared to non-Cuban?
> 
> I've read some time ago that many non-Cuban are as good - if not better.
> 
> Guess what I'm saying is - I will be 1 who won't rush out, and overpay for Cuban made gars...I'm content with what I've been buying for the past 10 plus years :grin2:


Its my understanding that the quality of Cuban leaf is better, but the construction of non-Cubans are better.


----------



## Thig

I am not trying to get political or compare anyone, just saying that even though Kennedy loved cigars he still put them out of reach for most of us.


----------



## Bird-Dog

I am going to reiterate, NO PARTISAN POLITICS!

Several posts have been close. And one over the line by implication IMO, which was deleted.

From here on out I will not only delete posts I deem to be delving into partisanship, but whomsoever posts another I have to delete will get a one-week vacation from Puff! 

That will include quoting a post that is over the line too!

Understood?

-Puff Moderating Team


----------



## Joe Sticks

Thig said:


> I don't think being a cigar lover would help us, President Kennedy loved them enough to buy 1200 for his own personal use before putting the embargo in place.


JFK wanted cigars to be exempted from the embargo. Tampa cigar manufacturers objected.

President Kennedy's Plan for Peace with Cuba - The New York Times


----------



## scott1256ca

FMichael said:


> Forgive my ignorance...How is the quality of Cuban made cigars these days when compared to non-Cuban?
> 
> I've read some time ago that many non-Cuban are as good - if not better.
> 
> Guess what I'm saying is - I will be 1 who won't rush out, and overpay for Cuban made gars...I'm content with what I've been buying for the past 10 plus years :grin2:


I wasn't referring to CC vs. NC. More knowledgeable people might wish to weigh in on this, but if I recall correctly, around 2010 the quality of the tobacco in CC slipped quite a bit compared to previous years. The quality now is quite high compared to 2010. As to CC vs. NC, that is your preference. Nothing wrong with NC now, but the flavour of CC vs NC is generally different. I'm not saying better, just different.


----------



## TCstr8

Jack is getting a work out today with his moderating duties. 😂

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bgz

Semper Noctem said:


> Its my understanding that the quality of Cuban leaf is better, but the construction of non-Cubans are better.


Quality is subjective. Construction though varies from manufacturer to manufacturer. Only problem I ever have with ccs is tight rolls... Draw poker usually solves that though.


----------



## Joe Sticks

Unless there's some kinda distribution deal going on behind the scenes that benefits companies which are big campaign donors, I see no political advantage to opening up the U.S. market to habanos today. My guess is that things will either stay as they are today, or Pres Trump will roll back Obama's recent moves. 
Not that I have any say, but I prefer things as they are.


----------



## bgz

Joe Sticks said:


> Unless there's some kinda distribution deal going on behind the scenes that benefits companies which are big campaign donors, I see no political advantage to opening up the U.S. market to habanos today. My guess is that things will either stay as they are today, or Pres Trump will roll back Obama's recent moves.
> Not that I have any say, but I prefer things as they are.


Ya, same here. I like the way things are, lol.


----------



## UBC03

ADVICE FOR FORUM DISCUSSIONS:

Think about what you're typing.. Re-read what you type. 

If somewhere in the back of your mind you think " man if I was a die-hard dem/rep that would annoy me" delete it and go tell your wife...she's used to you rambling on about stuff only you care about.

Don't want anyone bounced for sliding a toe across that line... 

Warnings have been made.. Hesitation to bounce someone won't..

Thanks and enjoy the thread..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

I too am in favor of the way it is now for my own selfish reasons but, would love to see the people of the ISOM thrive.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## FMichael

Semper Noctem said:


> Its my understanding that the quality of Cuban leaf is better, but the construction of non-Cubans are better.


I've checked out some sites that sell Cubans...From the looks of some - they resemble dried-up dog turds :vs_laugh:


----------



## JtAv8tor

TCstr8 said:


> Jack is getting a work out today with his moderating duties.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


And for once it's not my banter thread lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bgz

FMichael said:


> I've checked out some sites that sell Cubans...From the looks of some - they resemble dried-up dog turds :vs_laugh:


Note to self... if this guy ever gives me a site, don't buy from it


----------



## UBC03

FMichael said:


> I've checked out some sites that sell Cubans...From the looks of some - they resemble dried-up dog turds :vs_laugh:


I often find myself perusing ccs wishing they made 70rg cigars with bands so big you singe them when you toast the foot..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks

Many of us are concerned that the Cubans couldn't handle a huge increase in volume if the embargo was lifted. And that could mean a lowering of product quality. 
Furthermore, they may not care about the lowered quality if newbies were willing to buy anyway.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03

Joe Sticks said:


> Many of us are concerned that the Cubans couldn't handle a huge increase in volume if the embargo was lifted. And that could mean a lowering of product quality.
> Furthermore, they may not care about the lowered quality if newbies were willing to buy anyway.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Box dates will become really important.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bgz

UBC03 said:


> I often find myself perusing ccs wishing they made 70rg cigars with bands so big you singe them when you toast the foot..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Can't say I ever wished that... for any cigar, cc or not.


----------



## UBC03

bgz said:


> Can't say I ever wished that... for any cigar, cc or not.


Damn..I forgot to set it to the sarcasm font

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bgz

UBC03 said:


> Damn..I forgot to set it to the sarcasm font
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


That's a thing? Forums got high tech since I last been on them?

...

lmfao, pulling my leg, couldn't find the sarcasm font.


----------



## Bruced

Well Friday is the day I would hope the POTUS sees Cuba a a potential customer for American products, technology. Also they have some great old Cars & Trucks American collector would love to have to restore.

Maybe we could sell em new cars with computer technology to replace their oldies.


----------



## bpegler

FMichael said:


> I've checked out some sites that sell Cubans...From the looks of some - they resemble dried-up dog turds :vs_laugh:


Cuban cigars look bad and taste even worse. I can't believe anyone wastes their money on those dog rockets.

Don't fall for the hype.

I know that there are members here that say that they smoke these nasty things regularly, but they're clearly just brainwashed.

Just go light up a fine Nicaraguan and laugh at those silly Havanaphiles. They're probably all smoking fakes anyways...


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Bruced said:


> Well Friday is the day I would hope the POTUS sees Cuba a a potential customer for American products, technology. Also they have some great old Cars & Trucks American collector would love to have to restore.
> 
> Maybe we could sell em new cars with computer technology to replace their oldies.


Yeah, assuming the leather interiors are edible.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bondgirl53

Sorry if I missed a post about Cuba in the most recent Cigar Afficionado. It was a good article and how high the prices of going there (for us Americans it's still cheap) but when I went in 2014 (no, not on a valid visa), it was super cheap and an amazing place to visit. Yes, there are immense problems that I could delve into but as far as just tourism and infrastructure goes, what concerns me is that their sheer infrastructure would NEVER be able to handle the influx of Americans. Their country is in many ways, literally falling apart and that is sad. I think tourism increases would help a lot but it's chicken and egg. To accommodate more business, people, and everything that goes with less regulations, comes more need for support. We stayed at a casa and it was incredible! Renovated, beautiful and anything you could want, except warm water, being able to put tp in the toilet, possible electrical outages. These are all common because of outdated, well, everything. None the less it was probably the best vacation/experience ever. As far as cigars, the quality was fantastic. Best I've had, maybe not and maybe it was because we were actually in Havana smoking them, but they were consistent, well wrapped and smoked like a dream. Not cheap though that's for sure! So no one should except to go there and get a deal! From talking to make locals there are many open to new gov ways and I think overall it will help a lot but they also already have a lot of good gov programs that even we don't have! Their housing program practically eliminates homelessness and imagine what will happen when people can buy places and now boom, homelessness skyrockets. But, access to medical supplies, I mean even super basic things like feminine products and aspirin. The university doesn't even have white boards. It was the first time in decades I've seen a chalkboard but the students get free education, and surprisingly a pretty darn good one. I could talk about Cuba for days! I'm torn. Communism seen first hand, on a topical level looks grand and really does have positive sides. However, going there, seeing it in person and talking to so many people at length, I believe in the long term, once the country could evolve and change with even sheer sidewalks it could be even better. Hopefully, they could evolve in a positive way and not just be instantly commercialized and gentrified into the next Cancun. But that's just me.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bondgirl53

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Yeah, assuming the leather interiors are edible.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They aren't really able to be restored unless you can turn a car back from diesel. I 100% know nothing about cars but every car there has been converted from what they were to diesel cars and I'll be damned on how to fix that but the level of immaculate on how they maintain their cars is epic. It looks exactly like the magazines and no photo filter needed! They are amazing cars.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruced

bondgirl53 said:


> They aren't really able to be restored unless you can turn a car back from diesel. I 100% know nothing about cars but every car there has been converted from what they were to diesel cars and I'll be damned on how to fix that but the level of immaculate on how they maintain their cars is epic. It looks exactly like the magazines and no photo filter needed! They are amazing cars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have seen a bunch of documentaries about Cuba, the three words that describe how life is lived in Cuba is:

IMPROVISE

ADAPT

OVERCOME

The Cuban with old cars find way to keep them running as there are no KIA, Nissan, or other new car dealseships in ever big city in Cuba. Keep what you got going, or become a pedestrian.

The other comity Cuba has to export to the USA, is some very talented baseball payers, I could see a couple of MLB Ball. Parks in Cuba, and MLB Teams with home parks in Cuba.

I have also wonder if??? Some Cuban grown, harvested, aged, bailed, and sent family member in those places. All a short boat trip from Cuba. Then this Tabacco end up in some very popular brands, then it is imported in to the USA.

Could someone be doing what I am think of, I would bet YES.


----------



## bondgirl53

Bruced said:


> I have seen a bunch of documentaries about Cuba, the three words that describe how life is lived in Cuba is:
> 
> IMPROVISE
> 
> ADAPT
> 
> OVERCOME
> 
> The Cuban with old cars find way to keep them running as there are no KIA, Nissan, or other new car dealseships in ever big city in Cuba. Keep what you got going, or become a pedestrian.
> 
> The other comity Cuba has to export to the USA, is some very talented baseball payers, I could see a couple of MLB Ball. Parks in Cuba, and MLB Teams with home parks in Cuba.
> 
> I have also wonder if??? Some Cuban grown, harvested, aged, bailed, and sent family member in those places. All a short boat trip from Cuba. Then this Tabacco end up in some very popular brands, then it is imported in to the USA.
> 
> Could someone be doing what I am think of, I would bet YES.


I think those words are spot on. I was sad I wasn't there during baseball season, but the group of men at the park that yell about it, is exactly like they describe it also!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I imagine the cars were converted to diesel using Russian engines or something. You can't really convert a gas engine to diesel, you just yank the gas engine and put in a diesel one. Besides that, I've heard the "adapt" part involves rigging parts to fix those cars, so a restoration project would probably involve replacing engine, trans, and all the suspension components back to their proper parts.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruced

Trump will address Cuba Tomarrow.


----------



## bpegler

It appears that travel to Cuba will be somewhat limited, you won't be able to travel as an individual. Approved groups only.

Nothing about limiting Cuban cigars when returning from foreign travel.


----------



## Bruced

bpegler said:


> It appears that travel to Cuba will be somewhat limited, you won't be able to travel as an individual. Approved groups only.
> 
> Nothing about limiting Cuban cigars when returning from foreign travel.


As long as you have the nessessary fund to pay your Customs Bill, I am sure the Customs Agents will let you through with your items bought abroad not on a no no list.


----------



## bondgirl53

Bruced said:


> As long as you have the nessessary fund to pay your Customs Bill, I am sure the Customs Agents will let you through with your items bought abroad not on a no no list.


We didn't go through a group. There are things you need to make sure you have like proof of health insurance, ability to show you are staying somewhere, etc but you just get a "visa" while you check your luggage. It's easier than it sounds. They know not to stamp your passport. I'd advise not going over the limit of cigars! We paid a hefty fee! Cubans love American $ but it's our gov that will ding you.

The huge downside to those group travel is you get NO personal time. Can't go off on your own, regulate where and when you go. I'll pass on the kiddie field trip but may be good for some.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Just a reminder, US citizens will continue to be allowed to bring up to 100 Cuban cigars with a value of $800 duty free, as long as they're for personal use. Anything over that amount would be charged duties.

You can use this exemption every 30 days.

Since this was my major concern, I'm pretty happy.

Edit: You can bring Cuban cigars from any overseas travel, not just Cuba.


----------



## Joe Sticks

bpegler said:


> Just a reminder, US citizens will continue to be allowed to bring up to 100 Cuban cigars with a value of $800 duty free, as long as they're for personal use. Anything over that amount would be charged duties.
> 
> You can use this exemption every 30 days.
> 
> Since this was my major concern, I'm pretty happy.
> 
> Edit: You can bring Cuban cigars from any overseas travel, not just Cuba.


Have you found where this is specifically stated? All I've seen is statements by people who assume that because a news story doesn't mention cigars & rum, the more liberal rules remain in place.

Thanks

P.S. - a relative is traveling in Europe. I may have her visit a LCDH and pick some things up for me.


----------



## bpegler

Joe Sticks said:


> Have you found where this is specifically stated? All I've seen is statements by people who assume that because a news story doesn't mention cigars & rum, the more liberal rules remain in place.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> P.S. - a relative is traveling in Europe. I may have her visit a LCDH and pick some things up for me.


This was reported by CNN, that the changes made by the Obama administration with regards to Americans bringing back Cuban goods, specifically cigars and rum, will remain in effect. Our Embassy will also remain open.


----------



## Joe Sticks

bpegler said:


> This was reported by CNN, that the changes made by the Obama administration with regards to Americans bringing back Cuban goods, specifically cigars and rum, will remain in effect. Our Embassy will also remain open.


Thanks, I appreciate it !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## quesquared

Well this is good news....for the most part.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruced

JFK is to blame for the 55 year embargo he made law, after he secured a pallet full of Cuba Upmann's for himself, his favorite Cigar.


----------



## Joe Sticks

Bruced said:


> JFK is to blame for the 55 year embargo he made law, after he secured a pallet full of Cuba Upmann's for himself, his favorite Cigar.


JFK wanted to exempt cigars from the embargo. Tampa, FL cigar manufacturers objected so that was the end of that.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Thig

Bruced said:


> JFK is to blame for the 55 year embargo he made law, after he secured a pallet full of Cuba Upmann's for himself, his favorite Cigar.


Someone else on here pointed out and I researched myself, JFK did try to exempt cigars from the embargo but the Tampa area cigar makers made that difficult. Nonetheless he still was responsible for putting the embargo in place.


----------

